

Brooklyn has a space program? - m0th87
http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2010/10/brooklyn_has_a_space_program.php

======
ax0n
They sent nothing into outer space. They sent something about 100,000 feet up,
partway into the stratosphere and not even 1/3rd to the Kármán line. Yes, I am
feeling rather pedantic about this. Thank you very much.

